

Why You'll Actually Miss Newspapers - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/10-reasons-youll-actually-miss-newspapers-2009-7

======
HoneyAndSilicon
Yes, things like kindling and wrapping fish.

 _Very_ high-brow humor :/

Plus... they won't even give you a list but require you to click through them.

Methinks that Businessinsider.com wants to go the way of newspapers.

